# Chocolate Philadelphia



## Gravy Queen (Sep 14, 2012)

Whoo anyone tried Chocolate Philadelphia soft cheese ? Its so scrummy I'm not buying it anymore, I don't trust myself around it .


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm sorry, Gravy Queen, but I don't even think to approach it. 
I'm afraid I could become addicted, and I don't want to add another item to my (long) forbidden food list!


----------



## CharlieD (Sep 14, 2012)

I've never seen Philadelphia product, but in the local Russian store they sell something simular, but with an addition of chocolate chips mixed in, it is to die for, G-d forbid.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 14, 2012)

mmmm, Chocolate...writing it down for my grocery trip


----------



## taxlady (Sep 14, 2012)

I tried finding a copycat recipe for the Philly chocolate and couldn't find one. I was going to make it with quark instead of cream cheese. It's probably a good thing I couldn't find a copycat recipe.


----------



## CharlieD (Sep 14, 2012)

All you have to do is to mix in chocolate syrup in, pr melted chocolate.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 14, 2012)

CharlieD said:


> All you have to do is to mix in chocolate syrup in, pr melted chocolate.



The flavor of chocolate and cream cheese just doesn't work for me.  I've tried multiple chocolate cheesecake recipes.  The sour componant of the cheese clashes on my palate with the cocoa flavor of the chocolate.

I do enjoy a good chocolate Panacotta.  Yum.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## taxlady (Sep 14, 2012)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> The flavor of chocolate and cream cheese just doesn't work for me.  I've tried multiple chocolate cheesecake recipes.  The sour componant of the cheese clashes on my palate with the cocoa flavor of the chocolate.
> 
> I do enjoy a good chocolate Panacotta.  Yum.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


Good point. It's not my favourite combo either. What was I thinking? Well, chocolate almost always sounds good.


----------



## bakechef (Sep 14, 2012)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> The flavor of chocolate and cream cheese just doesn't work for me.  I've tried multiple chocolate cheesecake recipes.  The sour componant of the cheese clashes on my palate with the cocoa flavor of the chocolate.
> 
> I do enjoy a good chocolate Panacotta.  Yum.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



I know what you mean, it seems like the chocolate exaggerates the sourness of the cheese.  I can eat it and enjoy it, but prefer a vanilla cheesecake base.  Often if I am doing a "chocolate" cheesecake, I'll make some brownie batter and bake 1/2 of that in the bottom of the springform and put a vanilla base on top and bake until done.  I'll bake the other half of the brownies and cut those into little squares all over the top and drizzle with ganache.  It's more work, but I prefer chocolate with my cheesecake this way.


----------



## chopper (Sep 15, 2012)

Oh my gosh...I have taste tested both the milk chocolate and the dark chocolate (they have white chocolate too), and I like the dark chocolate the best!!!   It is so wonderful. You can taste the cream cheese and the chocolate. I love it on whole wheat bagels. I'm hooked. Sometimes I find myself going into the fridge, spoon in hand, just to sneak a bite plain!  I highly recommend this!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Sep 17, 2012)

I have never seen it, but I like the sound of it


----------



## Addie (Sep 17, 2012)

chopper said:


> Oh my gosh...I have taste tested both the milk chocolate and the dark chocolate (they have white chocolate too), and I like the dark chocolate the best!!! It is so wonderful. You can taste the cream cheese and the chocolate. I love it on whole wheat bagels. I'm hooked. Sometimes I find myself going into the fridge, spoon in hand, just to sneak a bite plain! I highly recommend this!


 
Let my tombstone say, "Death by Dark Chocolate". It doesn't matter what you mix with it.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 17, 2012)

chopper said:
			
		

> Oh my gosh...I have taste tested both the milk chocolate and the dark chocolate (they have white chocolate too), and I like the dark chocolate the best!!!   It is so wonderful. You can taste the cream cheese and the chocolate. I love it on whole wheat bagels. I'm hooked. Sometimes I find myself going into the fridge, spoon in hand, just to sneak a bite plain!  I highly recommend this!



We tried the dark tonight, utterly delicious!  Straight out of the little tub, mmmmmm.  Does it also come in blocks like regular Philly?  Couldn't find blocks.


----------



## chopper (Sep 17, 2012)

Dawgluver said:
			
		

> We tried the dark tonight, utterly delicious!  Straight out of the little tub, mmmmmm.  Does it also come in blocks like regular Philly?  Couldn't find blocks.



I've only seen it in the tub. I could eat it every day!!!


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 17, 2012)

chopper said:
			
		

> I've only seen it in the tub. I could eat it every day!!!



Probably a good thing, no blocks.  It's disappearing way too fast!  Soooo good!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 18, 2012)

Well, that clears up how you eat it...all you need is a spoon, same as Nutella.


----------



## chopper (Sep 18, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Well, that clears up how you eat it...all you need is a spoon, same as Nutella.



Yes ma'am. A spoon and your very own tub of goodness.


----------



## Addie (Sep 18, 2012)

Easy Little Grasshoppers. One must learn to crawl before one can walk. Finger foods first.


----------



## acerbicacid (Sep 18, 2012)

I think I am so lucky  - I tried it and didn't like it at all.    One of the very few chocolate things I don't like.    Maybe it is because I like really, really dark chocolate and the chocolate mixed with the philly makes ir really creamy.


----------



## Addie (Sep 18, 2012)

acerbicacid said:


> I think I am so lucky  - I tried it and didn't like it at all. One of the very few chocolate things I don't like. Maybe it is because I like really, really dark chocolate and the chocolate mixed with the philly makes ir really creamy.


 
I too like very dark chocolate. The 7-11 near my home keeps a bowl of Lint chocolates on the counter next to the register. Every time I go in there I always end up buying just one piece. I try to be a good girl.


----------

